# Wie kann ich aus GR-Dateien MP4 oder AVI machen?



## msdd63 (23. April 2010)

Hi

mein Grundig LCD-Fernseher speichert Sendungen auf einer externen HDD im GR - Dateiformat. Wie bzw. womit kann ich so eine GR - Datei in MPEG4 oder AVI umwandeln. Ich habe das Programm FormatFactory was viele Dateiformate wandeln kann, aber mit GR-Dateien kann es nichts anfangen. Google hilft auch nicht weiter. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------

